# Haven Holiday Deals



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a quick heads up for anyone not aware. Haven Holiday sites do some terrific deals out of season. Just booked 7 nights at Haggerston Castle (South of Berwick) for the excellent price of £54.90 all in with an extra large hard standing pitch with additional awning space if required, passes for swimming pool, and all facilities thrown in. 

The cheapest CL's in area start at £14 per night.

We choose Haggerston because of its proximity to Holy Island so we'll be across birding every day next week. Brill.

Anyone else looking for a cheap get-away check out the Haven website many of the sites are in prime sea-side locations. 5% discount for being members of CC, MCC etc


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Which month are you going.

The prices in high season are astronomical.

Cracking deal that you have.

Paul.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

QUOTE ........ so we'll be across birding every day next week. ...... UNQUOTE.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

camallison said:


> QUOTE ........ so we'll be across birding every day next week. ...... UNQUOTE.


 :lol:

Yes I missed that. 

Paul.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The full price for my week is £122 which still isnt bad compared to some CC sites (and others) which ate well in excess of £20 per night


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE ........ so we'll be across birding every day next week. ...... UNQUOTE.
> ...


Foggy up in Teesdale is it?

Colin :roll:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

camallison said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > camallison said:
> ...


Yes, looking out of the window now I can only see about 15 yards.

That's my excuse anyway.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

StewartJ said:


> The full price for my week is £122 which still isnt bad compared to some CC sites (and others) which ate well in excess of £20 per night


Thought it was 7 nights for £54.90 all in?

Colin, its getting foggier all the while up here :lol:

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Many of these type of sites have a limit of 2 dogs per unit.  

No good to us then, a shame really as there are a few companies that offer cracking deals off season.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

coppo said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > The full price for my week is £122 which still isnt bad compared to some CC sites (and others) which ate well in excess of £20 per night
> ...


Yeah Paul I could have worded it better, I did indeed only pay £54.90 instead of the full price.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

They never have space for our size of van at The Northumberland Site.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

teemyob said:


> They never have space for our size of van at The Northumberland Site.


Surprised at that there are several big big pitches what length are you. Whenever I book I have to do it on the phone, we are 7.5 m and website won't accept anything over 6.4 m.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> Many of these type of sites have a limit of 2 dogs per unit.
> 
> No good to us then, a shame really as there are a few companies that offer cracking deals off season.


You get a lot more than that on most of the sites around us !


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JP said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Many of these type of sites have a limit of 2 dogs per unit.
> ...


Yes but that is Lincolnshire .... where the locals cannot count. :lol:


----------

